# Rock References - Add your photos (VERY PIC HEAVY)



## Virides (Sep 15, 2013)

I went for a hike today and thought it would be good since I am doing an enclosure for my brother, to get references of rocks to help with the design of the background.

Add your own photos and we can make this a communal effort to help each other out with the design of backgrounds. Will allow people to try some new things. 

So here are my references


----------



## SteveNT (Sep 15, 2013)

I am a huge fan of limestone.


----------



## Zipidee (Sep 16, 2013)

These two might present a challenge - but how good would they look as backgrounds! 



Sydney Sandstone



Aboriginal Art Gallery - Carnarvon Gorge Qld


----------



## Snowman (Sep 16, 2013)

Great photo's from everyone above... I've said it before, but just look at how many different colours are in those rocks faces! To me (JMO) there is nothing worse than a mono-tone fake rock background. :?

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/realistic-rock-ever-seen-206414/


----------



## Virides (Sep 16, 2013)

That Sydney Sandstone could be achieved with plaster pigmented 2 or 3 colours. You pour the plaster in layers (still wet) so 1 layer is brown, next is yellowish, next is off white, next is yellowish, next is white, etc. Pouring like 2-3mm layers. Into a vat that is the size of your background. Then once dry you sand out a varying amounts over the panel to reveal the layering. You can then also do crevices and cracks by gouging deeper. This actually helps if your first layer (at the back/bottom) is a darker colour.

Alternatively, you could build out your form using polystyrene and layer the plaster over (making it a bit thicker in consistency so it doesn't pool in the crevices) and layer in the same manner (wet on wet). Then sand back.

It would be the easiest way to achieve the layer effect whereas painting it would be a lot more difficult to achieve the natural forms.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Sep 16, 2013)

this thread really 'rocked' my world. 

Interesting pictures though, I'll be having a crack at building one soon.


----------



## Virides (Sep 16, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> this thread really 'rocked' my world.



A 'boulder' statement than mine...

ha...ha...sigh


----------



## jack (Sep 16, 2013)

more sydney sandstone


----------



## Snowman (Sep 16, 2013)

A splash of colour from the north west.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Sep 17, 2013)

Snowman said:


> A splash of colour from the north west.
> View attachment 296950



Wow, that's actually how it looks? That's amazing.. I wonder why there's such a variety of colours.


----------



## ChargerWA (Sep 17, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> Wow, that's actually how it looks? That's amazing.. I wonder why there's such a variety of colours.


It would be all of the dissolved minerals coming down with the water stream.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Sep 17, 2013)

ChargerWA said:


> It would be all of the dissolved minerals coming down with the water stream.



Its like someone photoshop'd real life.


----------



## Virides (Sep 17, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> Wow, that's actually how it looks? That's amazing.. I wonder why there's such a variety of colours.



Different minerals and salts would be the reason.


----------



## jack (Sep 17, 2013)

there is a spot in the ettrema wilderness called rainbow falls, the minerals of arsenic and copper and iron and undoubtedly other stuff have been deposited, quite pretty.

probably should admit that my earlier photos are actually styrafoam in gecko enclosures


----------



## andynic07 (Sep 19, 2013)

The first four are from Springbrook National Park and the last two are of coffee rocks at Rainbow Beach


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 11, 2013)

rainbow mountains in china are trippy!!! https://www.google.com/search?site=...12.0....0...1ac.1.27.img..4.9.627._fWc25g9gYs


Skitzmixer said:


> Its like someone photoshop'd real life.


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 11, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> rainbow mountains in china are trippy!!!



OMG!!! That is incredible!!!!!! Well I know what im doing all day today, looking at those images


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 11, 2013)

Wow i was just saying in a post to Skippii a couple of days ago that she should go and take some shots of interesting brick walls to see how many and varied they are, but this thread is amazing *AND SHOULD BE MADE A STICKY* so anyone that wants to can add to it and it would then be available to those who can't for many reasons get out into the bush and get pics for inspiration on their DIY's, lets face it with the costs of everything skyrocketing DIY is becoming the norm not the exception now. Great thread and some amazing pics WTG   ...........................Ron


----------



## Lawra (Oct 11, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> rainbow mountains in china are trippy!!!



Why have i never seen this before?!?!

Omg!!!


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 12, 2013)

Angus Young had adopted his characteristic school-uniform stage outfit. The idea was his sister Margaret’s. Angus had tried other costumes, such as Spider-Man, Zorro, a gorilla, and a parody of Superman, named Super-Ang.In fact in its early days, most members of the band dressed in some form of glam or satin outfit but this approach was abandoned when it was discovered Melbourne band Skyhooks had already adopted this approach to their stage presentation.


----------



## Virides (Oct 12, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Angus Young had adopted his characteristic school-uniform stage outfit. The idea was his sister Margaret’s. Angus had tried other costumes, such as Spider-Man, Zorro, a gorilla, and a parody of Superman, named Super-Ang.In fact in its early days, most members of the band dressed in some form of glam or satin outfit but this approach was abandoned when it was discovered Melbourne band Skyhooks had already adopted this approach to their stage presentation.




I see what you did there


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 12, 2013)

Virides said:


> I see what you did there


That is the ultimate answer to someone who is being a smarty pants. There is just nothing to come back with.


----------

